# Trimmer fuel line leaking



## Keithandstef (May 18, 2019)

Hi all. I have a Stihl FS85 that is leaking fuel occasionally from the furl line that returns to the tank, where the fuel line connects to the carb outlet. The carb I have has the copper looking pipes, not the notched plastic type. So the connection isn't as much under tension since the fuel line just slides onto the little pipe. But the fuel lines are new and I cleaned everything real well before assembly but it still weeps fuel sometimes. Is there a sealant I can put on the pipe to keep this form happening? Thanks.


----------



## Colt Marlington (May 22, 2019)

Maybe you could twist a wire around it, in place of a hose clamp.


----------



## TRTermite (May 22, 2019)

Keithandstef said:


> Hi all. I have a Stihl FS85 that is leaking fuel occasionally from the furl line that returns to the tank, where the fuel line connects to the carb outlet. The carb I have has the copper looking pipes, not the notched plastic type. So the connection isn't as much under tension since the fuel line just slides onto the little pipe. But the fuel lines are new and I cleaned everything real well before assembly but it still weeps fuel sometimes. Is there a sealant I can put on the pipe to keep this form happening? Thanks.


Is it possible your ID of line is to big? Should be a fairly snug fit over the nipple and into the tank .... there are so many sizes available and so easy to get the wrong one . Maybe the wall thickness is complicating things...


----------



## Keithandstef (May 22, 2019)

Fuel line fits pretty snug. I have an extra carb that I’m going to try. I think it may be leaking where the return tube exits the carb. I put a nice clamp on the fuel line and it still leaked. So it may be coming from just up stream of that point. Very hard to tell as it doesn’t happen right in front of me. Only after it sits for a long time and maybe heats up from the heat of the day warming my garage.


----------



## Keithandstef (May 24, 2019)

Was the carb. It was leaking from behind the brass return hose. New carb, nice and dry now.


----------

